# pic of M-edge cover & decalgirl skin



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

After all the help from this board, just wanted to share my picture of my K2 in decalgirls Dark Burlwood skin and the M-Edge Executive cover.

The screensaver is a picture from behind my home in the WV mountains.

> *M-edge Genuine Leather Executive Jacket link*

> *DecalGirl link*


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombo! Love the screensaver, too.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

That is the skin that I got too.  It is so beautiful and goes with lots of different covers!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice combo.  Love the screensaver!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Love the screensaver.  What part of WV?
deb


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Potomac Highlands of WV...Mineral County.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had friends that lived in Ridgely, WV.  They had a very nice view off of their back deck.
Beautiful part of the country.  
deb


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

oooh thanks for posting the pics, i love the combo & that looks like a nice brick red m-edge, gorgeous!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Combo! Love the brown on the skin.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

sbell1 said:


> After all the help from this board, just wanted to share my picture of my K2 in decalgirls Dark Burlwood skin and the M-Edge Executive cover.
> 
> The screensaver is a picture from behind my home in the WV mountains.
> 
> ...


Nice to see the pictures. I was expecting the marble red cover to look more "marbled". In your picture it looks to be like a solid brick color. The combo looks great.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

This is the synthetic leather...not the marbled genuine leather. M-Edge is no longer making the Executive cover for the K2. The remaining stock may still be available through Amazon. I liked the Executive because it has four leather cornered slots to hold the kindle rather than the side hook. I take mine in and out so much this was the selling point over the Prodigy model with the slide hook holder.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

sbell1 said:


> This is the synthetic leather...not the marbled genuine leather. M-Edge is no longer making the Executive cover for the K2. The remaining stock may still be available through Amazon. I liked the Executive because it has four leather cornered slots to hold the kindle rather than the side hook. I take mine in and out so much this was the selling point over the Prodigy model with the slide hook holder.


FWIW, I can take my K2 out of the Prodigy cover (with the hooks) in about 3-4 seconds (not rushing at all). The top sliding hook was a bit stiff when I first got it (I think because the leather stitched around it was probably still pretty tight) but now I can slide it down with m forefinger pretty easily if I want to remove the Kindle.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

I just noticed _someone_ added links to my original post. That is not the correct M-Edge cover...mine is synthetic and appears to be no longer available.

Also the decal girl link does not go to the kindle skins. Here is the link to my skin http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,19100.html


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

^ That was my attempt to add links. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## sbell1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Harvey,

I know to click through the affiliate links for the board to get credit...but will that still happen if it is the link I posted in the above thread?

Should I not post a link?  I just didn't know where they came from in my original post....Sorry!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

sbell1 said:


> Harvey,
> 
> I know to click through the affiliate links for the board to get credit...but will that still happen if it is the link I posted in the above thread?
> 
> Should I not post a link? I just didn't know where they came from in my original post....Sorry!


No, you are fine to post those links. They were not affiliate links, so we wouldn't get credit from the links, so I just modified the post to include affiliate links. But it's no problem.

And unfortunately, our DecalGirl link code will only take us to the DecalGirl main page. I've asked them to provide a link that can go to a particular skin's page, and hopefully that'll come at some point.


----------

